
Ajax survey 2009: jQuery and MS Ajax are almost tied - toni
http://codeclimber.net.nz/archive/2009/06/22/ajax-survey-2009-jquery-and-ms-ajax-are-almost-tied.aspx
======
cstone
Notable information omitted from the title: the survey was of .NET developers.

~~~
simonech
thank you... added the "among .NET developers" to the title of the post

